# question about gross fares vs net/deduction



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm new to this. 2015 was my 1st year driving. I made $564 driving (gross) with uber fees included in that number.

Add to that $153 in tolls , and $50 in safe rider fees which brings up my total to over $760.

My question is, since my gross fares with uber fees was unber $600, do I still need to pay taxes?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I'm new to this. 2015 was my 1st year driving. I made $564 driving (gross) with uber fees included in that number.
> 
> Add to that $153 in tolls , and $50 in safe rider fees which brings up my total to over $760.
> 
> My question is, since my gross fares with uber fees was unber $600, do I still need to pay taxes?


Was Uber your only job? Did Uber issue you a 1099misc or 1099K for 2015?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I did Uber and Lyft, but that was my 2nd job. I have a 9-5 job and earned over 60k from that.

Uber sent me a 1099k. They also had a page that had 2 different sections, 1 side of page had 1099-K which showed my gross fares (uber fee included), tolls, SRF and totaled that up. On the right side of this page, it says, "1099-MISC Breakdown", and the total for that is USD 0.00"


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

what is the gross income Uber reported on the 1099K ?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

This is how they broke it down:

1099-K BREAKDOWN

Gross Fares (Uber fee included) USD 564.09
Tolls USD 153.00
Safe Rides Fee USD 50.60

TOTAL USD 767.62

Thanks for your help


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> This is how they broke it down:
> 
> 1099-K BREAKDOWN
> 
> ...


You have to report your income and expenses on Schedule C even though you did not make that much money.

You will owe minimal extra taxes from the income because, after your mileage deduction, you are probably not netting much after expenses.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> This is how they broke it down:
> 
> 1099-K BREAKDOWN
> 
> ...


The "Uber Fee" needs to be deducted as an expense, I'm sure it is on the breakdown also.

Business Miles will wipe out most of the net after all expenses as mentioned above


----------

